# Сахарный диабет и боли в спине



## Лина (27 Апр 2006)

Мне 54 года, и я болею сахарным диабетом 10 лет.

Вот уже около полугода появились боли в спине, больше поясничной области.

Может быть это связано с сахарным диабетом и что мне следует предпринять? Живу я в Московской области.

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Helen (27 Апр 2006)

Сахарный диабет - заболевание, сопровождающееся нарушением обмена веществ, поэтому нарушение касается и опорно-двигательной системы. Поэтому часто у больных с сахарным диабетом появляется диабетическая остеоартропатия, особенно у женщин после 40 лет, сопровождающаяся поражением позвоночника.
Лечение в первую очередь представляет собой строгий контроль сахарного диабета, и во вторую очередь - лечение позвоночника доступными методами  - медикаментозная терапия, дефанотерапия, массаж.
Напишите, какой характер имеют боли, есть ли другие симптомы, и насколько скомпенсирован сахарный диабет (с помощью диеты и препаратов).


----------

